# Magazine subscriptions



## Fat_Fender_40

I was curious which magazines are good and opinions of which ones you have. I've had my tanks set up for 5 years and started getting AFI for over a year now and thinking of getting FAMA and TFH.

Once I get enough money I'm going to set up a salt water tank, but I have two kids so it's a slow rolling process.

Does anyone get the Coral magazine or Reef Culture?


----------



## herefishy

Salt magazine seems like a good magazine for the beginner. Remember, I said seems. Not a salty so they could be a "nether rag" too.


----------

